# After all Frodo went through...he deserves more than this :D



## Piano Hero (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 26, 2009)

lol, yeah, poor guy. All I hear is Sam, Sam, pshhh!!! FRODO!!! I SAY FRODO!!!

You attend a WPCUS church!?!??? Where??? I desire to join the one in Manawa, Wisconsin overseen by Brian Schwertley(I used to live in Janesville, WI).


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 26, 2009)

me preciousssssss


----------



## turmeric (Mar 26, 2009)

forgot about the missing finger, too! And the poor guy has PTSD as well.


----------

